# Planning to Visit for Job Hunting



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am planning to visit Singapore for the purpose of Job Hunting. I have around 4+ years of Software Development experience, out of which 2 years in Dubai, UAE. 

In order to visit Singapore, I have 4 queries:-

1. Which visa type do I require for the job hunting, in which I get 1 month and extendable? Any help on this, is most appreciated. 

2. Living expenses
a. Accommodation expenses and some brief description of accommodation?
b. Travel expenses?
c. Food expenses which means cooking at home or totally dependent upon hotel and how convenient the Halal food and Pakistani food?
d. Anything more you would like to share from your experience.

3. How is the IT industry, specially software?

4. Is this a good plan to be physically there (in Singapore) as compare to applying for jobs sitting outside of Singapore?

Many thanks.

Zohaib


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey mate, I know I am known to be a bit of a snob - but - just take some time and read the previous threads - most of your questions are answered - and then you can throw anything that you need to be answered specifically ..

Cheers and have a nice day ..


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear Ecureilx,

First of all thanks for the reply. I feel you're underestimating yourself, because you have abundant knowledge of Singapore in diverse domains and find my queries very frequently in many threads, due to which you feel fatigue. Anyways, before posting my queries, I got somehow relevant threads about my queries not cent percent. But, let me try once again through earlier post and try my luck.

Specially, I stuck at my query # 1 and 4.

Many thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I am touched by your words ..

You can refer to the following, and draw your own conclusions   

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...-got-job-singapore-but-still-some-doubts.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...aporean-dollars-mo-enough-live-singapore.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si.../61375-4500-singapore-dollars-good-offer.html

Or do you like me to re-hash the summary ?? 

Cheers and have a great day ..


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear Ecureilx,

Thanks for the quick reply. After reviewing the threads, much of my queries are solved and credit goes to you as well, because most of them answered by you. Only, one query is bit puzzling me at a moment that 

"Is this a good plan to be physically there (in Singapore) as compare to applying for jobs sitting outside of Singapore?"

I now its a tricky one, lets see how you play with it?

Many thanks.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

khan094 said:


> Dear Ecureilx,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. After reviewing the threads, much of my queries are solved and credit goes to you as well, because most of them answered by you. Only, one query is bit puzzling me at a moment that
> 
> ...



I hope you wouldnt mind me answering it.. well it is not impossible to get a job without being physically present in Singapore, all you need to do is register on monster sg/jobsdb sg/jobstreet sg. If employers feel it is worth sponsoring you from overseas, if they think there is something in you that is not available from local citizens/PR/EPs then they will surely offer you. It might be your skills that they are impressed with than what is locally available. Having said that, it is not very easy and it might take a lot of time to really strike an offer.

Coming here and trying for over a month is definitely an option, but Singapore is not a place which has loads of openings in IT. Yes, there are several US/European banks having there IT divisions primarily based here, some local companies in fields like shipping, some electronics/semiconductor companies which require people for their IT departments. But frankly, the probability of getting a call and converting it successfully into an offer during your 1 month stay here on social visit pass is less, probably a 15%. 

At the end of the day, it is for you to decide whther you want to go to Sg and taste the experience yourself or try out from offshore for a while. Good luck to you.. Hope this helps.


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear *oz_sg10*,

Thanks for your detailed reply. Since, I shoot my question at the forum, so everyone is happily welcome to reply over it. After reviewing your reply, I am really impressed with its depth and figures about the IT industry.

If I go through my profile, then its bit clear to me that my profile is not an awesome one, but you can say it as a desirable one. Why I give some more credit to be physically present in SG is because, I spent around 2 years in Dubai, U.A.E and I learnt that the job seeker available in Dubai has more credit as compare to overseas job seekers. So, I feel the same case in SG.

If I am not wrong, I also feel that you also tried to explore the SG-IT industry. If so, please share your experience with me.

Many thanks.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

khan094 said:


> Dear *oz_sg10*,
> 
> Thanks for your detailed reply. Since, I shoot my question at the forum, so everyone is happily welcome to reply over it. After reviewing your reply, I am really impressed with its depth and figures about the IT industry.
> 
> ...



I have been able to secure opportunities in the island from overseas, and have worked there as well, so thts from where all the advice comes .. I have used the job sites which I mentioned above.. but as I said it depends on your luck and what your profile has to offer..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

khan094: sorry if this sounds a bit odd - but you gotta do some search on the forum and elsewhere as pointed out by the various posters ..


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear ecureilx and oz_sg10,

Thanks for the reply and information.


----------

